# General > Motoring >  Slow Down - When passing pedestrians

## ColinWhittaker

I cant believe the poor quality of driving around caithness, in particular the speed in which cars  pass runners, dog walkers, cyclist on signal track roads.



It is obvious that most of the drivers do not walk anywhere and have no concept of what there speed is to a pedestrian.


Please SLOW DOWN when passing pedestrians etc.


Derek Shearer drivers should not be classed as a 'Professional' driver, the speed they pass pedestrians. Not to mention overtaking me in a 50 mph area with central double white lines, when I was travelling at the max speed of 50 mph.

----------


## mi16

Report it to the police

----------


## sids

What's a "Derek Shearer driver?"

----------

